# How much do you text your friends? How much control do you give your friends...



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

So, after a failed friendship with my dental hygienist that ended in August, I am so in my head about not making the same mistakes in new friendships. 

So, I need your ladies help...

1. How much do you text new friends and how much do you text old friends? If you don't do texting as a form of communication to keep in touch, do you compromise with a friend if she does text? 

2. How much control do you allow your friends to have over hanging out? Do you allow them to make the planning or do you plan together?

I'm so in my head about not repeating past mistakes with the new friends I've made, that I'm too in my head about it and isn't coming natural to me. I made a new friend who called me the other day and had our hang-out all planned out already. She did ask me of this was "cool?", but it reminded me of my last failed friendship in which I was a doormat and let her dictate what we were going to do, when, the times, our method of interaction, how much we would interact and she had 100% control and I've never had that and don't want that to happen again. I don't think it's healthy to allow one person to have all of that control, so when this new friend did the same thing, it kinda freaked me out in that I don't wanna be a doormat again.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't worry so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain (May 7, 2012)

So do what she has planned this time, and then next week you make plans and invite her, if you feel like it.


----------



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Well she never even messaged me. Ah well...


----------

